# Taking a break for a few days



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hello Everyone. I will be taking a break from anything remotely resembling activity for the next few days - including moderating this forum. I can feel the CFS/ME getting worse and if I don't stop doing things now it'll be the end of me!!







I'm sure I'll feel a lot better when I have rested up.







If there's anything urgent - which I doubt, becuase you're all such a well-behaved, nice lot







- feel free to email me at susan.purry###btinternet.com as I will still check my mail. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I hope you feel better soon Suse! You know where i am if you wanna talk. Loadsa love,Spliffy


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

(((susan)))rest up,and thanks for being here.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

good girl susan!! you MUST take care of yourself, and i applaude you. reminds me of a thread we had in here about finding your limitations. it's nice to see you standing up for yourself (or, more accurately, laying down for yourself...) reminds me i need to slow down sometimes too. hope you feel better!~mrs. mason


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Susan, I sure understand and I think everyone else on the board understands too. Take the time that is needed to get yourself feeling better. Take care and I'll talk to you soon.


----------



## joey (Sep 7, 2000)

Take care Susan!joey


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Susan,Thinking of you. Take all the time you need. 














And yes, aren't we a well-behaved group here!! LMAO







Karen


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Thankyou for your understanding and well wishes. I am feeling a bit better now after a few days with lots of bed rests worked inbetween doing those energy-draining, boring but very necessary household chores such as washing up and laundry.







I wish I had a housekeeper!! Or, failing that, a dishwasher.







(Don't we all wish for those things!!). It would really cut down on the amount of energy I expend on the daily things. Do any of you feel like all your energy is being used up by just doing those things necessary to maintain a standard of living? And imagine what could be done if one didn't have to do such things. Such a waste!! My personal/care assistant who does such things has only come once a week last and this week so that leaves more things for me to do. Oh well, c'est la vie.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

I know exactly what you mean. I have thought about it many times, how my life seems to be eaten up by all the little necessities and never anything left for the joys, (thats probably why my house hardly ever looks as clean as I would like it). Its embarressing for me, thats not how I wanted people to see me, but "that which cannot be changed must be endured", and if it really mattered to the people who live here, they would do more to change it.........still I wish I had a dishwasher too, I think about it alot....some day.Lori


----------

